# Bacchus Brewing



## MarkBastard (12/8/10)

So has anyone done BOP here since Ross took it over?

How does it work? How much does it cost? etc etc.


----------



## argon (12/8/10)

I have considered it... But based on the online prices anything worth doing is too expensive for me. When I looked at doing a pilsner or some other lager it worked out about $75 per keg all tolled. Still cheaper than store bought bottles and probably much better. But out of range for me.

Good luck to em though. I'm sure it's great for some people, but as homebrewers I think we're pretty spoilt having the infinite choice we have at hand to tailor our own beers for a reasonable price.

I will be sending a few non brewing mates down their way though. Always good value when having a bucks weekend etc


----------



## MarkBastard (13/8/10)

Yeah it's expensive compared to home brew for sure, but a 50L batch will give you 2 kegs and more than a carton of bottles from the one batch, so good if you suddenly need to increase capacity for a special event etc.

I wouldn't mind giving it a go just to have a quaffer and then when I home brew I only make more specialist styles etc.

Thing that would kill me is going over the gateway and back, depending on how many trips a batch takes that would certainly add to the bottom line!


----------



## Bribie G (13/8/10)

I find that if I time my trip to non rush hour I can just hammer down Gympie rd (in your case Sandgate Rd) and turn left at Old Cleveland and you're there in no time. Both times I used the Clem 7 at $2 not too bad but it goes up at the end of September. From Nundah there would be little or no saving going over the Gateway really.

Edit: I used to go Gateway to go to BABBs meetings and same applies, in fact going to the Gabba and turning left I got to the last one ten minutes earlier than the Gateway, just a few more traffic lights etc.


----------



## argon (13/8/10)

Yeah quaffers would be the go I reckon. Pump out a batch for big event without taking time out of my own brewery.

I am interested in the possibility of hiring the gear for a day. Do the whole process on a nice big bling rig. Do something stupidly big or complex. My first thought was to see if I could do lagers there so again it wouldnt take time out of my brewery doing ales.

I think when Ross does the fresh wort kits though Ill definitely be into that.


----------



## MarkBastard (9/1/11)

Looks like the fresh wort kits are available now.


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/11)

The cubes themselves are about $15 retail and a good little cube, I've got a mini-production line going using those cubes and the little old black fridge I bought from you. I reckon he should bring out a XXXX lookalike, could sell heaps.


----------



## MarkBastard (10/1/11)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. Makes the FWK only about $35 which is very reasonable (if you need a cube).

Do you know if they come with a free dry yeast if you pickup or free delivery? I think that was the intention but my memory is shot to shit.


----------



## Ross (10/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. Makes the FWK only about $35 which is very reasonable (if you need a cube).
> 
> Do you know if they come with a free dry yeast if you pickup or free delivery? I think that was the intention but my memory is shot to shit.




Yes, we are supplying a free dry yeast at present (pick up only).

Most of our new beers work out at $64.60 a keg or $28.30 a carton. 

Our Golden Ale clone FWK being produced tomorrow.

Cheers Ross

P.S. we sell the cubes for $17.90 so you are getting the Fresh Wort for approx $31 including the yeast.

P.P.S. Will start up a retail thread when we have a few more produced.

Edit: all our FWK's are on tap in the Brewery to try before you buy. 23+ beers on tap at present.


----------



## DU99 (10/1/11)

we have similiar type of place about 15min drive..you can stubbies and they will do kegs also

http://www.thebrewbarn.com.au/


----------



## Ross (10/1/11)

DU99 said:


> we have similiar type of place about 15min drive..you can stubbies and they will do kegs also
> 
> http://www.thebrewbarn.com.au/




The difference being is they produce extract beers not All Grain.... 


Cheers Ross


----------



## DU99 (10/1/11)

ok..thanks for the info..


----------



## np1962 (10/1/11)

DU99 said:


> we have similiar type of place about 15min drive..you can stubbies and they will do kegs also
> 
> http://www.thebrewbarn.com.au/


Have just read the FAQ for this place, not sure I would be brewing there after reading it.
Nige


----------



## DU99 (10/1/11)

the bleach part ..shock,horror..


----------



## np1962 (10/1/11)

DU99 said:


> the bleach part ..shock,horror..


The ferment part actually,
ferment down to an alcohol level? Hope the beer is actually fermented out. Then cover our arses by telling the punter to keep the bottles in the fridge.

:icon_offtopic: I often use bleach in my brewing, even as a no rinse sanitiser, you need to get the amounts correct though
Nige


----------



## DU99 (10/1/11)

gee,i keep my beer(bottle) in non-chilled room for mininmum 4 weeks before i even drink them..no issues at all..wont be going there..


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/11)

So they are saying that the beer might not be fully attenuated and could recommence fermenting if it warms up, and blow the bottles. 
I used bleach for a while when I started off, does ok as long as it's properly rinsed, and pool chlorine would rinse a lot better than supermarket bleach.

Remember that AG brewers, with their fully adjusted taste buds  when tasting a mediocre extract brew, can screw their faces up (I've tasted some good extract beers so not down on extract per se - my Toucan Stout is an example).
However joe public who is used to TED or Naakked Lytte or whatever, when tasting a reasonable extract beer is usually pleasantly surprised. So these extract Brew places are a good step up, as they offer good sanitation and temp control: however they are not as much of a step up as AG at Bacchus which offers the real deal.


----------



## MarkBastard (10/1/11)

Ross said:


> Yes, we are supplying a free dry yeast at present (pick up only).
> 
> Most of our new beers work out at $64.60 a keg or $28.30 a carton.
> 
> ...



Cheers Ross.

That $64.60 a keg, where does that figure come from? Is that how much the newer FWK's are or is that how much it works out to when you BOP and pick up a completed keg at the end instead of a FWK? If so I assume that's based on doing two kegs in a double batch, so $130 for two kegs? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/11)

I'm sure he's referring to you going into the shed as a regular punter and doing the normal process, as opposed to picking up a FWK and taking it home.


----------



## MarkBastard (10/1/11)

That pricing aint half bad then I reckon.


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/11)

Yes Ross must have got into a bulk buy for his grains and hops. 



:lol: 

Seriously I'll be picking one up on Thursday if the Three Amigos de la Costa del Sol are able to get out of their flooded areas and we are going down for a visit. The one I got from the Sydney mob he sells was ok as a keg filler - needed extra aroma hops - but at 20L vs 15L Ross's have got to be the pick. I'm going to keep the cube for unmilled grain storage under CO2 (BribieG telegraphs strategy for forthcoming comp season  ). 

I take it they are full gravity, not recommend dilution?


----------



## MarkBastard (10/1/11)

The SG's are high 40's so they look full gravity for me.

I'm eyeing off the Tooheys Old one to be honest.

And I like the suggestion of getting the APA and deciding your own dry hops. Later on in the year I'll buy two kegs of the finished beer and dry hop each differently.

The reason why I like this idea is I can focus my own brewing on things I consider more interesting.


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/11)

That's why I'll be getting the Pilsener, really I'm a bit over lagers due to my patchy results but I'm keen to try the Bacchus one.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> The SG's are high 40's so they look full gravity for me.
> 
> I'm eyeing off the Tooheys Old one to be honest.



Tried that one the other week nice easy drinker. I need a few more cubes so may have to drop in and try all 23 and decide from there.

Ross, whens the Obama FWK getting released?


----------



## Ross (10/1/11)

Mark,

BOP works out at $64.50 a keg. 50L = $170, which = $3.40 per litre or $64.60 a keg (19L).
We have single kegs (19L) of finished beer for sale retail - These are generally $100 per 19L Keg - Swap & go on the kegs.

FWK's are all sold as 20L but actually contain over 21L. They are full volume, full strength the way we designed them, no dilution required.

+++

Obama should be out within the next couple of weeks.


Cheers Ross


----------



## sav (10/1/11)

Ross said:


> Mark,
> 
> BOP works out at $64.50 a keg. 50L = $170, which = $3.40 per litre or $64.60 a keg (19L).
> We have single kegs (19L) of finished beer for sale retail - These are generally $100 per 19L Keg - Swap & go on the kegs.
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/11)

Ross said:


> snip
> 
> FWK's are all sold as 20L but actually contain over 21L. They are full volume, full strength the way we designed them, no dilution required.
> 
> ...



Which makes the cubes perfect for a one - keg brew "production line", allowing shrinkage from primary and a bit more shrinkage from secondary (if you do cold conditioning) and a PET over for popping in the archive. 
:icon_drunk:


----------



## MarkBastard (22/9/11)

Couldn't find any other threads on this so bumping this one.

I got the London Porter and Obama IPA. London Porter is fermenting now.

Anyone done these FWK's? What have you done and how did you like them?

After pitching the London Porter I brewed an AG batch and used the cube from the FWK, and I just sort of thought about how much time and effort the brew took compared to just tipping the FWK in. Slack I know, and this is a home brew forum and all that, but I can't help but think with 27 FWK's to choose from I may end up brewing less and using FWK's more. Then I guess I can focus the brews on more experimental styles or whatever.

Anyone know what the Pale Ale recipe is roughly? Is it neutral enough that dry hopping alone can change the perceived flavour of the finished beer significantly? Could you buy two of them and dry hop them differently so they'd appear to be two different beers on tap?


----------



## Moz (22/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Couldn't find any other threads on this so bumping this one.
> 
> I got the London Porter and Obama IPA. London Porter is fermenting now.
> 
> Anyone done these FWK's? What have you done and how did you like them?



All the time. The Obama IPA is amazing. I really don't muck about with them. I just follow the recommendations given by Ross and have enjoyed all, though the Boh Pils I could take it or leave it. My fav is the Bright Ale closely followed by Obama IPA. I've got an APA just about ready to pour and from the few warm mouthfulls I've had it should be a ripper.


----------



## argon (22/9/11)

I've only done 1... the Belgian Pale. did it as recommended with Belgian Ardennes @19C rasied to 22C after a week and came out very nice. Lots of banana and bubblegum with good malts support and sweetness. Very enjoyable. 

As i've got a baby in the house at the moment, i'm considering grabbing a couple more FWKs to tide me over until i can next brew again, which looks like around Christmas at this rate. Perhaps the Bo Pils and the Vienna Lager to keep my lager run going a bit longer. if i get impatient might also get a Nelson Sav Summer going too.


----------



## MarkBastard (22/9/11)

Do you add 90g of Amarillo dry hopped in the Obama IPA?

I sort of don't like Amarillo, not 100% decided yet. I'm tempted to follow the instructions because if it works it'll mean I've finally found a way to like Amarillo, but I'm also scared I'll screw up the batch by doing it. 90g seems like a lot!


----------



## Ross (22/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Do you add 90g of Amarillo dry hopped in the Obama IPA?
> 
> I sort of don't like Amarillo, not 100% decided yet. I'm tempted to follow the instructions because if it works it'll mean I've finally found a way to like Amarillo, but I'm also scared I'll screw up the batch by doing it. 90g seems like a lot!




Mark,

The Obama on tap in the shop has 90gm, so pop in & have a taste before dry hopping. You could always cut back to 45gms.

cheers Ross


----------



## MarkBastard (23/9/11)

Just had a hydro sample of the porter, wow! I could happily drink it straight from the fermenter at 18 degrees.


----------



## Sully (23/9/11)

Done the Bright Ale, NS Summer Ale, Irish Red and Golden Ale so far in doubles, got double the NS and GA in fermenters atm and have another 6 cubes ready to go. Converted quite a few megaswillers with them as well. Just did the recommended dry hop and they are fantastic. Mark you wont be disappointed.

Well done Bacchus on great products :super:


----------



## Pistol (23/9/11)

Well I've now had the Porter, Irish Red, Golden Ale, GMT IPA, and the Black Sheep and have to say I think don't think I could go back to kits!

LOvely stuff Ross, expect a phone order soonish.


----------



## MarkBastard (15/10/11)

Okay, i manned up and dry hopped the obama with 90 grams of amarillo and its god damn freaking awesome. Having my first glass after kegging it. Choking on hop juice :icon_drool2:


----------



## Logman (16/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I got the London Porter.


That stuff is awesome - it's got a very smokey flavour. It's always a great suprize the on the first mouthful.


----------



## edschache (16/10/11)

I can recommend the Dubbel. Just don't bottle it in tallies (like I did) if your the only beer drinker in the house otherwise you might not want to have one on a weeknight.

That said... having done the full tasting of everything on offer I don't think you can go too far wrong.

Ed


----------



## Gar (17/10/11)

Just put down my first FWK on the weekend, the NS Summer Ale, its great to be able to get a beer cooking when you just can't find the time to brew.

Going to chuck it in the tap-a-draft for christmass day :icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/11)

I now have the Obama and London Porter on tap (along with two of my own beers) and the Dubbel and Witbier in my fermenters :icon_cheers:


----------



## stux (17/10/11)

Gar said:


> Just put down my first FWK on the weekend, the NS Summer Ale, its great to be able to get a beer cooking when you just can't find the time to brew.
> 
> Going to chuck it in the tap-a-draft for christmass day :icon_cheers:



I made a batch of Ross' NS Summer Ale a month or go or so, not from FWK, but damn, i've never personally finished a keg that quick! <2.5 weeks from the fermenter! DAMN.

Was finished inside of a month from brewing!

And I even drained the foam


----------



## argon (17/10/11)

Pitched a couple of litres of 2247-PC European Lager II to a Nelson Sav FWK over the weekend. Will ferment at 12C for a few weeks. Mentioned to Ross i was to do it as a lager, he mentioned he heard that of the regular FWK guys does it as a lager and prefers it over the ale.


----------



## wynnum1 (17/10/16)

Have a look at Bacchus Brewing on the great south east .

http://greatsoutheast.com.au/


----------



## evoo4u (17/10/16)

Which episode? I couldn't see it listed, so Is it part of another one?


----------



## Parks (17/10/16)

evoo4u said:


> Which episode? I couldn't see it listed, so Is it part of another one?


"Redlands Food"


----------



## Parks (17/10/16)

https://youtu.be/Pewpg822xtQ?t=149


----------

